# My Tap, general hardness 180, carbonate hardness 240...okay for betta??



## GFarra (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I finally found a hardwater source in my house (I have a whole house softening system and have avoided the tap water for my fish). I've been using Poland Spring due to the softening system.

So, I tested my municpal tap water (hard water) with API test strips. The readings are general hardness was 180ppm and carbonate hardness was 240ppm. Also pH was around 8.

I plan to condition with Prime or Stress Coat Plus. Is this water okay to for my bettas?

TIA

George


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,
I'm no expert, but that water hardness seems fine. If I recall correctly, harder water can actually be better for fish due to the essential minerals it contains. You will find that spring water has a high hardness level as well. My betta has always been living in water with high hardness. Just be sure to keep the water hardness close to consistent with the fish throughout water changes, since it will get used to it.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree, test the water you have been using as well.. if it's actual spring water then it may actually be similar as most spring waters are sourced relatively local to where they are sold.


----------

